
The rise of American authoritarianism - mattiemass
http://www.vox.com/2016/3/1/11127424/trump-authoritarianism
======
henrikschroder
Fantastic article, long read, well worth it.

It also explains the rise of the right-wing populist parties in Europe, and
perfectly explains why the media campaigns pointing out "but they are
racist!!!" don't work.

